# I found out my horse was an unrideable rodeo horse



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

five months ago I unkowingly bought a deemed unrideable, unsound, ex rodeo horse advertised as broodmare or riding horse. The seller completely lied to me because she was sold the horse only because, this horse was to never be ridden. This criminal of a woman bought the horse for 300$ and sold her to me for 1200 $. Money isnt the point here though,i rode and trained this horse for 5 months. I never knew the horses history, I will never make this mistake again. I took such good care of the horse teeth done.vaccinated, regulary wormed, feet in good condition, saddle fitted and rode in gentle bit. I got a well known vet to check the horse and do flexion tests no lameness. I got the horse many massages by a myotherapist and got a vet out which discovered the horse may have had ulcers I treated the ulcers. No vet told me the horse may have been unsound. Today a girl whos sister had also loved this horse and bought her as a beginer horse for 3,500$ told me all about the horse. How they had the horse and she was good at the start but randomly started bucking by about a couple of months than it.got worse they got a trainer, and the horse nearly killed the trainer she tried to flip on him and repeatedly tried to throw her body onto the walls the trainer was nearly impailed on a post. The trainer who was a very experienced breaker, worked for months on the horse but she didnt improve. They looked after her really well like I had. When I had jazzy she did the occasional rear or pigroot, she really trusted me and I trusted her. I loved her and than after some months she was really good you could jump her, walk, trot canter and trail ride. But i was on a ticking time bomb after a break she was a rodeo horse when you asked for the canter so I only walked and trotted her two weeks ago she did a massive rear and I thought enough is enough. I blamed myself for when she reared or bucked, I thought it must all be my fault . Fancy my first horse being a rodeo one, the poor horse going from dealer to dealer I will be keeping her at a friends farm she will still get.good care but she will never be sold again, if I really want another horse in future I will put her to sleep if I cant find a forever home as a pet, because imagine this story happening the third time ... Im lucky I never fell of this horse its a miracle. 

Im in such shock and disbolief but its completely true the past owners recognised her name, details, and photos and also told me how she got a scar on her eye by slaming herself into the walls when the trainer was riding her. they also told me the name of the lady they sold the horse to as a broodmare and I know the ladies name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It sounds like you were able to get through to get fit a little while. Why give up on her if you were able to have a few good riders? You kept improving, took a break and she went off again? Sorry, your vent I'd hard to read. Why not just keep working with her if you made such progress once already
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

So the mare was sold to you saying she should never be ridden?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm kind of scared because this kind of sounds like a mare I had a few years ago.... Owner sold her to us, well, my mom, for $1,000. When we worked with her on the ground she was completely fine. Then mom took her to a colt starting clinic to start her, and that's where we found out she was a rodeo horse. I don't know exactly how they found out, but when they put the cinch on her she went into a huge bucking fit and did big huge bad bucks like what a rodeo horse does. Against my will she was sold.. But I tracked her down. All I know though is that she had gone through auction to a lady who I believe used her as a broodmare for a time, then she was sold again.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A horse has a hard time rearing if you are quick to sense it is coming. A horse needs both hind feet firmly planted, rocks back the lifts it's front end. Before it rears the rider will fee the body widen as the horse bunches it's body. This is when the rear has to be diffused by making the hind end move laterally. Pulling the head around to make a tight circle encourages the horse to move it's butt around. Use your inside leg to encourage this or the smack of a riding crop behind your leg to make it hustle. Don't quit until he's begging to stop. Don't pet him but ask him to walk on as tho nothing happened. You'll have made him very uncomfortable and he's tired. A horse's body/legs are designed for forward movement in a fairly straight line and when asked for tight circles, his legs tire quickly.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I recently saw a lady violently bucked off of her horse. It is a wonder that she was not killed. She said that she rode the horse a few days before that in a round pen, bareback, with just a halter. Anyway, I drove 1/2 a mile, found the horse, caught her, untacked her, and put her up. The saddle pad was thin and worn. The saddle was ill fitted. The worse thing was that she had a long shanked curb bit that was as thin as a razor. I think that she hurt the horse so badly when it moved forward that the mare just acted on her instinct to try to stop the pain.

Just because a horse has bucked doesn't mean that it is destined to be bad. If you have been riding the horse and enjoying her, it sounds like she is the type of horse that can't be put away in the pasture for months on end without riding, but I doubt that she is a "bad" horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

THIS is why purebred dog breeders keep selling sicks puppies to suckers. I am very glad that she has not hurt you, *yet.* Honestly, I would put this horse down and stop wasting money on her. There are MANY, MANY horses with good minds and good builds that NEED HOMES. Some of them may need retraining to do your sport, or just some retraining to fix FIXABLE problems, like...maybe work on their leads, or getting over some fears like gaining confidence to jump. When I taught lessons with my own horses, I would buy and sell horses that wouldn't turn around quickly, and keep the ones that had willing temperaments and trained in quickly. That is why I have bought ~35 horses in the last 28 years, and only owned 5 horses at any one time.
One hospital stay and possibly a permanent injury and you will have to get rid of her, and you may never ride again. Simple as that.
Take that word "forever home" out of your vocabulary. There is no "forever home" for a dangerous horse, and unfortunately, there a few forever homes for the good mount who has gotten old and DESERVES a good home, but the owner sells them to buy something younger. This dangerous horse is draining your bank account. I guess if you LIKE that, go for it, but I wouldn't.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Corporal all the way.

You should have seen the horse ridden at all paces before you bought her and should have made an offer rather than paying the price asked. 

Not the woman's fault you paid her more than she paid for the animal. That, my dear is business 

In future be aware of 'caveat emptor' Latin for 'buyer beware.'


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> You should have seen the horse ridden at all paces before you bought her


Exactly as you were told in this thread when you posted about seeing the horse. At first, the seller didn't even want to sell the horse to you because of your inexperience. Those that replied in the thread cautioned you to be careful. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-i-looked-buy-yesterday-187562/


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you had bothered to read the post in New to Horses, that is pinned, Thinking of buying a horse? Then you would, if you had taken anything in, not have bought this horse.
The people are dealers, they say so by exchanging horses and what they sell. You can bet your bottom dollar that they had tried the horse or knew its history.

I know of two ex top bronc horses from the USA that made international show jumpers when they finished with rodeo.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If she has good ground manners there's no reason she has to be a pet only. You could sell her as a broodmare (giving full disclosure of her problem under saddle) or teach her to drive.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I don't think this mare should be used as a broodmare. Horses that are unable to perform the job they were bred to perform due to a potentially dangerous habit or inherited genetic condition should not be allowed to pass those genes on. Just because it has a uterus does not mean is has to have a foal. There needs to be a greater standard than a working reproductive tract for foaling. 

OP I think you need to take this mare to an experienced and trusted person for evaluation. It may be you it may be the mare. I had one trainer tell me my good mare was "going to kill someone and should be sold". We got a second opinion because it did not add up with our experiences with this mare. The second opinion told us that they could not get the mare to misbehave. This "testing" included a trail ride through an area that had been in a forest fire 24 hours before hand, the trainer said trees were still smoking. We come to find out that the first trainer had a drug problem. 

If the second opinion agrees that the mare is not safe to ride than yes put her down and find a new horse. You are doing her a greater service than those before you have done.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> It sounds like you were able to get through to get fit a little while. Why give up on her if you were able to have a few good riders? You kept improving, took a break and she went off again? Sorry, your vent I'd hard to read. Why not just keep working with her if you made such progress once already
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Because a vet said she was unsound I am in year 12 and this horse would take years to get completely good.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does this horse have good ground manners? 

If a horse is only dangerous under saddle, why put her down? You could always, like you said, keep her as a pet, or you could sell her as companion horse, or you could do something else with her, like liberty work on the ground, teach her to drive, or anything else, that doesn't involve riding. 

A horse shouldn't be put to death for something that can be avoided, like riding... There are MANY other things you can do with this horse to keep her occupied, without killing her, so if she isn't in pain, and isn't dangerous on the ground, there is no reason she should be put down.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Dehda01 said:


> So the mare was sold to you saying she should never be ridden?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No the lady lied .


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I recently saw a lady violently bucked off of her horse. It is a wonder that she was not killed. She said that she rode the horse a few days before that in a round pen, bareback, with just a halter. Anyway, I drove 1/2 a mile, found the horse, caught her, untacked her, and put her up. The saddle pad was thin and worn. The saddle was ill fitted. The worse thing was that she had a long shanked curb bit that was as thin as a razor. I think that she hurt the horse so badly when it moved forward that the mare just acted on her instinct to try to stop the pain.
> 
> Just because a horse has bucked doesn't mean that it is destined to be bad. If you have been riding the horse and enjoying her, it sounds like she is the type of horse that can't be put away in the pasture for months on end without riding, but I doubt that she is a "bad" horse.


I would never call her a bad horse because I love her, but she nearly killed a professional trainer by flipping on him and slamming herself up into walls.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Corporal said:


> THIS is why purebred dog breeders keep selling sicks puppies to suckers. I am very glad that she has not hurt you, *yet.* Honestly, I would put this horse down and stop wasting money on her. There are MANY, MANY horses with good minds and good builds that NEED HOMES. Some of them may need retraining to do your sport, or just some retraining to fix FIXABLE problems, like...maybe work on their leads, or getting over some fears like gaining confidence to jump. When I taught lessons with my own horses, I would buy and sell horses that wouldn't turn around quickly, and keep the ones that had willing temperaments and trained in quickly. That is why I have bought ~35 horses in the last 28 years, and only owned 5 horses at any one time.
> One hospital stay and possibly a permanent injury and you will have to get rid of her, and you may never ride again. Simple as that.
> Take that word "forever home" out of your vocabulary. There is no "forever home" for a dangerous horse, and unfortunately, there a few forever homes for the good mount who has gotten old and DESERVES a good home, but the owner sells them to buy something younger. This dangerous horse is draining your bank account. I guess if you LIKE that, go for it, but I wouldn't.



Im never going too ride the horse again, for the moment my dads keeping her because he wants to sue angela the lady who sold her to me knowing the horse was unsound and unridable.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldnt regret what I went through because I managed this horse well I was able to stop her bucking, rearing and bolting which is why she turned out allright before having a break. But I have definately learnt many valuable lessons with this horse and the owners way before me are happy the horse they loved is in good hands. so if I look at the positives im very happy for being alive and not injured. And this horse did improve with me and trust and she still does, previouse owners are happy she wont end up abused again as I said I would have her pts before selling her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

There were red flags all over the place. You were aptly warned by this forum. 
You ignored everyone because you knew better. Funny that you went ahead anyways and now want to sue the seller. You bought the horse with total ignorance, this is on you. You had every chance in the world to try this horse out more, or fund out more behind the half dozen gigantic red flags that were waving right in front of your face. 

Good luck deciding what to do with her.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

OliviaMyee said:


> Because a vet said she was unsound I am in year 12 and this horse would take years to get completely good.


From the numerous threads you posted on this forum about the mare, you told us never had a vet look at her until after you bought her. 

Yet you knew better, as you posted on this thread that you started.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/questions-procedures-prior-buying-horse-184097/


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro3gaGhnClo


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think that you should ride her because you will probably never feel safe on her, but I don't see how you can justify calling her "bad" if you safely rode her for 5 months. 

The best kids horse that I ever owned once violently bucked a person off. She kicked the horse hard to try to make her gallop; then she chickened out and pulled so hard on the bit that the horse went straight up in the air in a rolling rodeo buck. The woman flew right off. My poor horse's mouth was bleeding because of the woman's rough hands. I took off the bit, put the reins on the halter, and let her ride home. I never took that woman riding again. That horse safely carried many children for many miles on trails. I kept her until she died at age 27.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I never called the horse bad, shes not bad she was bred and raised as a yearling to buck. she wasnt safe for five months took three months to get good.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

OP, I'm sorry you encountered a dishonest horse person. It bites that now you are paying for it.

That said... there really aren't full disclosure laws for horses like there are for people. Horse sellers can, and do, lie. If your dad chooses to sue, he will likely just lose money in court fees.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

If the horse isn't sound and you're riding her... She is probably uncomfortable and acting out. That part IS your fault. You are asking for trouble by riding an unsound horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually...unless someone gets hurt, you would be in small claims court - although I have no idea if they have that in Australia. In small claims court, if you could prove intentional misrepresentation, you should be in good shape. Deliberate lying to sell damaged goods is frowned upon. "Buyer beware" has not described American law for a long time. However, small claims courts in the US tend to follow the personal whim of the judge, and not the law.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

The horse was mentally unsound, I kept asking what her physical problem was to the nice lady who owned the horse way before me, and the vet deemed the horse unridable due to extreme dangerous behaviour.

My dad is going to sue regardless I have allot of evidance, and her previouse owner said she would be able to help me. The previouse owner is angry about the horse being sold to me as a riding horse, the horse was sold to this lady only as broodmare under receipt so I am going to contact cody who breeds the bucking horses for the rodeo and wil have evidance that jazzy was a bronco, unridable and dangerouse.

My dad is friends with cops and my grandma wants her lawyer to send a letter. she will pay I know where the owner lives she has no money but I dont care she can lose her house or car. I have evidance that this horse was unridable, I will get evidance that the horse was a previouse bronco.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I hate to say it, but here in the US, just because a horse is bred to be bronc horse for rodeos doesn't mean the horse is dangerous. I know several bronc horses who after their careers were sold and turned into great riding horses. Once was a top notch barrel racer, a couple were fun trail horses, and I know one who's owner started jumping him. No idea how he's doing now though. I myself looked at a few ex-broncs. It sucks that it seems like this person lied to you, and after reading your other post, it sounds like she wanted to make a quick sale, and you were so interested that she decided to go for it so she could get a few bucks, maybe pay off a bill or something. That doesn't make what she did right, but there were quite a few red flags, and you chose to ignore them. Your posts and comments seem to be a little contradictory, first she was starting to do better, then it sounds like someone recognized her, and told you she was "dangerous", so you decided to agree, especially after she acted up after being off for a bit. My first thought would honestly be to get a chiropractor and saddle fitter out, and make sure that the equipment fits properly, and the horse isn't acting up out of pain, then start taking other steps. 

If the seller can reasonably sway the court to believe that she told you to get a saddle fitter out or something (whether she did or not is a moot point), that she cautioned you at all about the horse, and possibly needing work etc, chances are you guys aren't going to get a dime in repayment for false advertisement. Hopefully something can be figured out, but here in the US, it pretty much is buyer beware, and if you bought a horse that was too much for you to handle, no matter what the advertisement was, as long as you weren't injured, you aren't going to see anything, its on you for buying the horse. No idea how it is in Australia, but I'd be prepared. Especially because if she lied about what the horse can do, then she'll probably lie in court too, so no guarantees that things will go your way. Sorry that you've had to deal with this, but maybe next time you look at a horse you'll get a more professional opinion before buying.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the horse a chiropractic vet who did acupuncture and also got the horse many massages, from a qaulified myotherapist. The vet checked my saddle to and said it was fine. 

she is goimg to suffer for what she did to me regardless if she cant get in trouble. Ill ruin her reputation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

OliviaMyee said:


> I got the horse a chiropractic vet who did acupuncture and also got the horse many massages, from a qaulified myotherapist. The vet checked my saddle to and said it was fine.
> 
> she is goimg to suffer for what she did to me regardless if she cant get in trouble. Ill ruin her reputation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The same thing happens to hundreds, if not thousands of people. You were not careful enough while buying.

Btw, where are you located? Just curious, it seems like I never hear about rotten sellers from around here,


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

OliviaMyee said:


> I never called the horse bad, shes not bad she was bred and raised as a yearling to buck. she wasnt safe for five months took three months to get good.


And horse training takes _time_. If you think a horse is supposed to go *poof* perfect, you are in the wrong sport. 

I have had my horse for 6 years now. It took me 3 years to see any type of success. He was a pasture puff that had terrible manners. I didn't label him as a lost cause when others did. He turned out to be one of the best horses I have known. My new horse was untouched until 9 years old, and has a rearing habit when scared. She is turning out to be an amazing animal. 

You are not giving this animal a fair chance.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

OliviaMyee said:


> I got the horse a chiropractic vet who did acupuncture and also got the horse many massages, from a qaulified myotherapist. The vet checked my saddle to and said it was fine.
> 
> she is goimg to suffer for what she did to me regardless if she cant get in trouble. Ill ruin her reputation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You let her do it to you, by ignoring the obvious red flags. You can try to turn this around, and I'm sorry that happened to you. But you walked yourself into a trap. It's just as much your fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Dont care that I bought her, owner lied it will be done and dusted after the owner gets named and shamed she will pay. I dont dwell on things forever I am looking at a horse thats for lease and sale at the moment. Jazzy will be gone soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

You can all keep saying it was my fault, but at that time I trusted what I was told because I was arrogant. Lessons learned and I will be getting a new horse soon, which I will get on lease get a vet check by my favourite vet and bring my trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure about where you live, but horse shopping is 'buyer beware'.

I always look at buying horses like buying a car off an used car lot-
You never take the sellers word, look under the hood and judge for yourself. If you aren't qualified to make the call take someone with you who is. 

It looks like from the links posted from previous threads that people warned you and they didn't even see the horse in person. Unfortunately you wore your rise colored glasses when buying and it bit you in the butt. 
Chock it up to a lesson learned, everyone makes mistakes.

ETA, you posted when I was typing, glad you think of it as a lesson, drop the lawsuit and move on, good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

OliviaMyee said:


> My dad is going to sue regardless I have allot of evidance, and her previouse owner said she would be able to help me. The previouse owner is angry about the horse being sold to me as a riding horse, the horse was sold to this lady only as broodmare under receipt so I am going to contact cody who breeds the bucking horses for the rodeo and wil have evidance that jazzy was a bronco, unridable and dangerouse.
> 
> My dad is friends with cops and my grandma wants her lawyer to send a letter. she will pay I know where the owner lives she has no money but I dont care she can lose her house or car. I have evidance that this horse was unridable, I will get evidance that the horse was a previouse bronco.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are being ridiculously childish. From what you've written, it seems the seller warned you that this horse might be to much for you. 

In addition, the horse never did anything to warrant being labeled "dangerous", while on your care. Have you considered that this previous owner has done work with this horse, And that it is indeed rideable?

What a horse did in the past doesn't matter. They live in the moment. It disgusts me that you are willing to give up on this animal because of her past, Or what someone else said about get past. You say you love her, yet you treat her, and your future lease horse, like a toy. 

Your attitude towards this other person also disgusts me. I honestly can't see what she did wrong, unless I'm missing something, and if i can't see it, I doubt a judge will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OliviaMyee said:


> five months ago I unkowingly bought a deemed unrideable, unsound, ex rodeo horse advertised as broodmare or riding horse. The seller completely lied to me because she was sold the horse only because, this horse was to never be ridden. This criminal of a woman bought the horse for 300$ and sold her to me for 1200 $. Money isnt the point here though,i rode and trained this horse for 5 months. I never knew the horses history, I will never make this mistake again. I took such good care of the horse teeth done.vaccinated, regulary wormed, feet in good condition, saddle fitted and rode in gentle bit. I got a well known vet to check the horse and do flexion tests no lameness. I got the horse many massages by a myotherapist and got a vet out which discovered the horse may have had ulcers I treated the ulcers. No vet told me the horse may have been unsound. Today a girl whos sister had also loved this horse and bought her as a beginer horse for 3,500$ told me all about the horse. How they had the horse and she was good at the start but randomly started bucking by about a couple of months than it.got worse they got a trainer, and the horse nearly killed the trainer she tried to flip on him and repeatedly tried to throw her body onto the walls the trainer was nearly impailed on a post. The trainer who was a very experienced breaker, worked for months on the horse but she didnt improve. They looked after her really well like I had. When I had jazzy she did the occasional rear or pigroot, she really trusted me and I trusted her. I loved her and than after some months she was really good you could jump her, walk, trot canter and trail ride. But i was on a ticking time bomb after a break she was a rodeo horse when you asked for the canter so I only walked and trotted her two weeks ago she did a massive rear and I thought enough is enough. I blamed myself for when she reared or bucked, I thought it must all be my fault . Fancy my first horse being a rodeo one, the poor horse going from dealer to dealer I will be keeping her at a friends farm she will still get.good care but she will never be sold again, if I really want another horse in future I will put her to sleep if I cant find a forever home as a pet, because imagine this story happening the third time ... Im lucky I never fell of this horse its a miracle.
> 
> Im in such shock and disbolief but its completely true the past owners recognised her name, details, and photos and also told me how she got a scar on her eye by slaming herself into the walls when the trainer was riding her. they also told me the name of the lady they sold the horse to as a broodmare and I know the ladies name.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is the sad truth about the horse industry. I know of people who have sold or sent horses to auction to get some money back after they bought horses who had some serious issues. For what its worth that is one reason I have raised my own horses for a few years now, because I know those horses have been untouched and I know everything about them. 

Its really sad this happened to you. Im thankful to see you are a great owner and responsible in knowing what her options are and see what you are prepared to do in order for that mare not to suffer through more hands. 

Hope you are able to find a solution, and I hope you don't get discouraged by what you just went through. Horses are amazing, and I know you can get yourself back on there on a horse you will love.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am confused on the entire post. From what I have read ( " _The seller completely lied to me because she was sold the horse only because, this horse was to never be ridden_") the seller stated the horse could not be ridden but to be used as a broodmare?. Why then did you purchase the horse to ride?????

If you had been riding this horse with aparently no problems (except after a break) from waht I have gathered the horse is trainable. ???? 

I think I am just plain confused.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I doubt you have a leg to stand on in court.

The vendor tried to dissuade you from buying this mare. 
You have to prove that the vendor was sold the mare as 'unrideable' and, as you rode her there and when you got her home this proves otherwise.
The fact that early on the mare was ridden before she started bucking deems that she was rideable.
It is the bucking strap that makes a horse buck, few horses that do buck would continue to do so without that strap.
You are a total novice, you ignored advice over buying a horse.
As I said before, caveat emptor, buyer beware. 
You are just throwing good money after bad in trying to sue. This is not a police matter so your father could be brother to the Chief of Police and it wouldn't make an iota of difference.

Another thing, I have never yet a met who has trained in saddle fitting.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

OP you are being utterly childish, and you will get _nothing_ in court. _Nothing._ It sounds like this horse wasn't sold to you to be ridden in the first place. And you rode her. If the lady told you the horse could be ridden, then you should have asked to ride the horse on her property before agreeing to the sale. Simple as that.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OliviaMyee said:


> Im never going too ride the horse again, for the moment my dads keeping her because he wants to sue angela the lady who sold her to me knowing the horse was unsound and unridable.


Sue her? *FOR WHAT?* It was YOUR fault for buying the horse.

Did you ever have a PPE done on her? In your original post about getting her, you state that you hope she passes the check. But did you ever actually have it done? If you didn't...you DONT have a case. You've has this horse for half a year...She could have become "unsound" then.

And what specifically makes her "unsound"? Does she have navicular? Or is it just that she can't be ridden by you?

Maybe it's your inexperience that pushes this mare over the edge. How many times have you been thrown off of her? She reared 2 weeks ago...How common is that? First time thing...Or repeated?

You did NOT heed the advice given to you in the other thread. YOU ARE THE ONE TO BLAME! YOU did not make the wise decision to walk away. YOU did not do a proper exam of her, going out, riding her, having other people ride her, have your trainer look at her...PPE exam. etc. This is on YOU. Not the lady that sold her to you.

It's ALWAYS buyer beware when purchasing a horse. And you did not take proper precautions when purchasing this horse. You already had your mind made up in your 2nd post on the other thread.

I quote you... "Buying her any way. Have a 1 star instructor to help me with her."

YOU did not even stop to think about anything that was posted that you SHOULD have listened to. 

And your PARENTS should have monitored the purchase more closely. 

I'm sorry, but I see no reason to sue. She may not have disclosed everything about the horse, but that's also on the buyer to be responsible and do their own investigating.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yes...And BTW, A good lawyer will find what is posted on the internet...Both this post, and the previous posts you made...And will tear everything apart in court. 

In the previous post...You specifically state that the owner thoughth the horse was too much for you. Point 1 for the Previous Owner. There is no proof of a PPE done before purchase was made. Point 2 for the Previous Owner. You didn't heed the cautions placed upon you by many experienced horse people on the internet that posted...Point 3 for the Previous Owner.

Sorry, but you don't stand a chance in court with this. Save your dad's and Grandma's money. Rehome the horse. And really research the next horse you buy.

And you gave this horse 6 months to turn into a great horse...6 months? Really? 6 months, with an intermediate? rider...Ha. Sorry, but anyone that knows horses, knows that 6 months is not enough time for much of anything. 

You have a lot of growing up to do unfortunately.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OliviaMyee said:


> You can all keep saying it was my fault, but at that time I trusted what I was told because I was arrogant. Lessons learned and I will be getting a new horse soon, which I will get on lease get a vet check by my favourite vet and bring my trainer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have not finished reading this thread yet, but…seems to me you have not learned well enough. I am getting the same know it all arrogance in this thread that sounds all too familiar with your previous ones. Some folks on here have tried to help you. You ALWAYS seem to know better. I would suggest that if you do not want to hear it-don't ask. I would also suggest that you need to learn a WHOLE lot. About horses and life. If your father sues-he is the fools, and if you bad mouth this woman-you may just end up getting sued yourself for slander or defamation.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Just wanted to add I've seen many broncs turned into lovely riding horses, the fact that she was being ridden and behaving says something.

It seems the origional poster has already made up her mind and wasn't really looking for advice........I feel for the poor horse involved


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

> She wasnt safe for five months took three months to get good.


 Like someone else said, I'm just confused. Ignoring the obvious about buying this horse when the woman said NOT to ride her etc., I am confused why you are suddenly giving up on her when you say you've been riding her. Are you giving up on her simply because someone told you about her background, and you got angry (and most likely frightened)? You should be concerned about how the horse is acting *now*, not how she allegedly acted in the past.

Gotta agree with other posters that you will lose money if you try to sue the seller, especially if she did try to warn you about buying the horse because she thought you were too inexperienced.

I too can see you've already made up your mind about this entire thing and I only hope it's a HUGE learning experience for you if you do continue to ride. And this horse does not deserve to be put down just because you suddenly learned about her past and decided she was unsafe DESPITE you riding her just fine after three months of working with her - that's ridiculous.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

OliviaMyee said:


> Dont care that I bought her, owner lied it will be done and dusted after the owner gets named and shamed she will pay. I dont dwell on things forever I am looking at a horse thats for lease and sale at the moment. Jazzy will be gone soon.


With that attitude, I feel sorry for the NEXT horse...and the one after that, and after that.

If you try to destroy the seller's reputation, you are probably breaking the law. You would be in the US, anyways. And your statement to that effect, posted on the Internet, would be proof of malicious intent. You have essentially said, in public, "I will commit a crime to get revenge"...and not just said it, but made sure it is available to anyone for years to come.

More importantly, I think, is that people who approach life the way you are tend to be miserable, unhappy people. As an old fart, posting advice on the Internet, I urge you to change your approach to life. In the big scheme of things, you've hit a very minor bump. Get over it. Give up the anger and bitterness and move on.

The horse you bought may or may not be rideable or worth keeping. I have no way of knowing just from reading Internet posts. One option might be to keep the horse for a year, unridden but led around and treated well - and THEN treat the horse like a horse that has never been ridden before.

Some horses have a mean streak that won't come out easy. Some just need to learn to trust humans and to learn what humans expect of them. I cannot diagnose your horse over the Internet, but I will say that time and patience can turn some horses around.

Turn around or not, though, give up the anger. It isn't good for you.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly the only reason I'd sue her is because she not only sold you something 'broken' without your knowledge of it being broken, but she sold you something that could potentially put you in the hospital or kill you or someone else without your knowledge of the issues.... THAT fact alone should help you win in court, especially if you can prove that she sold it to you without that knowledge


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Without an injury, the only damages one could sue for would be the price of the horse. $1200. If there were any extenuating circumstances, and the OP has provided some online for all to see, then the amount awarded, if any, would likely go down.

"_i rode and trained this horse for 5 months...I loved her and than after some months she was really good you could jump her, walk, trot canter and trail ride. But I was on a ticking time bomb after a break she was a rodeo horse..._"

That is a prima facie case for the plaintiff being the cause of the problem. If I was on the jury - and there is no jury in a trial involving $1200 - I'd figure it was the new owner's fault.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

bsms said:


> ^^ Without an injury, the only damages one could sue for would be the price of the horse. $1200. If there were any extenuating circumstances, and the OP has provided some online for all to see, then the amount awarded, if any, would likely go down.
> 
> "_i rode and trained this horse for 5 months...I loved her and than after some months she was really good you could jump her, walk, trot canter and trail ride. But I was on a ticking time bomb after a break she was a rodeo horse..._"
> 
> That is a prima facie case for the plaintiff being the cause of the problem. If I was on the jury - and there is no jury in a trial involving $1200 - I'd figure it was the new owner's fault.


Exactly! If this horse was perfectly fine for X amount of months, and then you let her rest, and then she's a ticking time bomb...Yeah, I'd say it's the lack of training for X amount of time...But yes, that falls back on the current owner. Not the previous owner.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I helped sell a registered QH with impeccable breeding for a friend years ago. She was sold as a broodmare ONLY, no riding, with a foal by her side and bred back. Broodmare only,NO riding period. The mare had thrown previous babies that were sweet, and trainable for anything. 
Anyway, she was sold with a written signed contract about being unridable and a broodmare only. The new buyer knew and signed the contract, was told by me and the seller numerous times about not riding, broodmare only. 
New owner bought the 3 in one package for a great price. Was happy as a clam that the mare was so docile and sweet, her babies were sweet and loving and gentle and easy to train.
Guess what? The new owner decided that there must be some mistake, that surely this mare could be ridden, that the seller was just being silly. Well, she saddled up this mare and promptly got thrown, bad enough for a concussion, ear damage and some vision damage, plus broken arm. She tried to sue the seller. Basically the judge threw her out of court, she had a signed written contract stating the horse was a broodmare only, so when she decided to ride the mare, she was taking her own chances and therefore seller was not liable.

In this case with the OP, when a seller(and everyone else on this forum) honestly tries to tell a buyer the horse is not a good match for whatever reason, or tells someone "broodmare" only, then I think the OP is out of luck. She figured she knew better than the seller about the horse and lost.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I had to stop reading at this comment from the OP :



> She is goimg to suffer for what she did to me regardless if she can't get in trouble. Ill ruin her reputation.


Can you even hear yourself? Take a chill pill and chalk this up to a lesson learned. The horse was not that expensive and this mistake is on YOU. 

If you insist on going through with a lawsuit I highly recommend you delete your posts and account. Horse Forum comes up high in Google search results and every single one of your posts in this thread and the others you have posted here are very damaging to your case.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Accounts and Posts cannot be deleted here. Once you post it, you own it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

OliviaMyee said:


> The horse was mentally unsound, I kept asking what her physical problem was to the nice lady who owned the horse way before me, and the vet deemed the horse unridable due to extreme dangerous behaviour.
> 
> My dad is going to sue regardless I have allot of evidance, and her previouse owner said she would be able to help me. The previouse owner is angry about the horse being sold to me as a riding horse, the horse was sold to this lady only as broodmare under receipt so I am going to contact cody who breeds the bucking horses for the rodeo and wil have evidance that jazzy was a bronco, unridable and dangerouse.
> 
> ...


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/bonding-training-horse-200177/

In this thread, your horse is certainly not mentally unsound, though you are told you are accident waiting to happen. Your mare is extremely tolerant and safe.

You did post in an earlier thread after purchase that your mare is unfit for riding because she had been a broodmare. That is something that could have been determined previous to purchase during a PPE.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My guess is that the OP won't be back, since none of us are siding with her whole "she done me wrong……" mentality. At least not the THIS thread. She probably will wait and start another thread the next time this happens.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

updownrider said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/bonding-training-horse-200177/
> 
> In this thread, your horse is certainly not mentally unsound, though you are told you are accident waiting to happen. Your mare is extremely tolerant and safe.
> 
> You did post in an earlier thread after purchase that your mare is unfit for riding because she had been a broodmare. That is something that could have been determined previous to purchase during a PPE.


That horse is by far a saint in that video. My own horses wouldn't tolerate some of that stuff.

She is absolutely NOT "mentally unsound" here...


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

By looking at your other posts and videos, OP, you are not going to have a leg to stand on in court. I showed my mom (a lawyer and horse person) this thread/your videos, and she actually laughed. You have never fallen off of this horse. You were able to ride her after she was off for a year. You threw a tarp over her head and she didn't flinch. I'm not thinking that this horse is a "ticking time bomb".

Also, in this thread (http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/my-journey-horses-199865/), you said you want to "sell her in under a year and hopefully make a little money". How is that at all different from the seller having bought her for $300 and then selling her to you for $1200? It seems to me that she obviously did a lot of work with the mare and so the price would be justified.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just watched this video - OP - you really think this mare is a bronc? Uh.... don't know what to say except you have a really nice mare -


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

There is sooo much to read here so a lot of it didn't go quite in so if you don't mind I have some questions and if i say something that has already been cleared I apologise in advance.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-i-looked-buy-yesterday-187562/
In this thread you put up a link to her add. The link says that she is a "lovey quiet mare". If you were not told about any rodeo past (if she indeed had a rodeo past) then you will get something in court because she was not as described.

However I don't like the way you are treating her. Ok you did mind her go through the basics like back teeth ect and are feeding her but you are really giving up with out a fight. It is like as some one previously said you are treating her like a toy. It stops working you try basic things like turning it on and off again ect but then after a short time you stop trying to fix the toy and throw it in the bin.

The fact that you are considering putting her down after such a short period of time is sickening to me. The amout of ponies we have had who have been hard and all bar 1 who was declared clinicly insane were all turned around with TLC and a firm set of ground rules for manners. I can give examples galore on demand. All you need do is ask.

If you have let her get away with bucking what on this earth is going to stop her trying again??? Bucking for those who get away with it is a great and fun way to get out of being ridden. And if they are not told it is wrong then how are they to know. 

Things aren't going to change over night. And you do need to keep at it even at the point of giving up. Her improvements aren't going to be visable to you as they only happen little by little so mabey take a video every while to compare and if you are doing it right you should see a difference.

I don't think this mare is a right off as when you went to go see her there are pics of you or some one else riding her bare back and if she was a right off you wouldn't have been on there for long enough to take a picture before she bucked you high in the air.

I hope you might reconsider and either work hard to get a result or sell her to some one who will.

Good Luck in court and I hope your mare gets what she deserves.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

From the video she looks like a lovely, incredibly patient horse. She also looks like she's possibly a QH, she doesn't look anything like what most broncs do, at least not here in the US.

Something I observed was that she has shark fin withers, so tack fit can be a bit of a nightmare. Id personally have a second saddle fitter look at her, as well as a chiro.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the link provided by updownrider would destroy any chance of winning anything in court. I've got a mare who would be a 'nightmare' if I worked with her like that. I think the advice you were given on that thread (including mine) could have helped you.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The OP wasn't told that the horse had been deemed unrideable when she bought it - that is something she's found out since.
She was lied too by the seller who knew the horse has issues but didn't disclose them - and lots of things don't show up on PPE's so sometimes having one won't help
I've seen videos of the OP riding this horse when she first began working her and she was doing really well with her - she's a very good young horsewoman -no doubt some old injury has resurfaced to cause the problems that have now arisen
At least she's doing the responsible thing and not selling her on


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OliviaMyee said:


> I got the horse a chiropractic vet who did acupuncture and also got the horse many massages, from a qaulified myotherapist. The vet checked my saddle to and said it was fine.
> 
> she is goimg to suffer for what she did to me regardless if she cant get in trouble. Ill ruin her reputation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1) When have vets ever been saddle fitters?

2) I'd look up "libel", "defamation", and "slander".


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Who is to say the previous owner was withholding information? It's very possible that once she bought her as an 'unridable broodmare' she retrained her to ride. I think that situation is more likely than the owner having lied, the horse is great for five months, then mysteriously becomes a crazy bronc.

I bought a mare whose owners said she wasn't rideable because she would bolt and rear. Three months after having her she was the sweetest horse I'd ever owned. But, she was very sensitive. She needed a rider who was confident and very clear with cues otherwise she'd get confused and stressed out.

This mare looks to be very sweet. I think she's rideable, but she needs a confident rider which I don't believe you are. It makes me very sad that she is being PTS based on the fact that you can't ride her. If I were closer I'd come pick her up myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

jaydee said:


> The OP wasn't told that the horse had been deemed unrideable when she bought it - that is something she's found out since.
> She was lied too by the seller who knew the horse has issues but didn't disclose them - and lots of things don't show up on PPE's so sometimes having one won't help
> I've seen videos of the OP riding this horse when she first began working her and she was doing really well with her - she's a very good young horsewoman -no doubt some old injury has resurfaced to cause the problems that have now arisen
> At least she's doing the responsible thing and not selling her on


Don't get this post :?- clearly the mare is ridable as the OP has videos of herself riding the mare (wrapped in a tarp, no less). Mare is sound in the video, looks comfortable at the walk and the trot, and is listening to her handler. I see no signs of unsoundness, either physical or mental.

PPE is the responsibility of the prospective buyer - she didn't get one so this is irrelevant. Any speculation on an old injury is just that, SPECULATION. 

A "very good young horsewoman" (VGYH) doesn't usually buy a horse after being led around on it bareback while it wears a rope halter. A VGYH doesn't usually buy a horse, knowing it's a project, without a PPE or having it looked over by a trainer, then hop on wearing a tarp - then, when it rears, sometime later, decide its unridable and should be put down, AFTER said VGYH goes on public forums saying she's going to ruin the seller's reputation, sue her, and make her life miserable.

Add to this she's owned the horse for at least five months, and has posted questionable "bonding" videos, which - If I was the seller - would point out that any bad behavior owner has experienced could well be due to the handling practices of current owner.

Last, any horse can be dangerous. Any horse can have a rearing episode, or buck, given the right circumstances. It doesn't mean the horse cannot have a good future, be resold, or should be condemned to die. This VGYH was warned, by the seller, from the beginning, she was not a good fit for this mare. She bought it anyway. OP doesn't have a defensible postition.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She just got scared of the horse when it acted up. She probably jerked the bit and the horse reared a little bit and scared the child half to death. I seriously doubt that her dad is going to take a complete financial loss on the horse just because she is mad. He will most likely sell the horse if she doesn't want it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree it sounds more like the horse had an episode or two and scared the op after horse was given a break.... 
However, op, your attitude toward the woman who sold you the horse is just wrong. 

Get your big girl pants back on....ground work ground work ground work, and when your confidence Is back, get on and walk. Don't blame the horse, she's an animal doing what feels right to her. Be the HUMAN, use your brain, and ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OP, you said a trainer tried to work with your mare and could not make progress?


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have seen what happens when an inexperienced rider/owner goes out and buys an animal with out counsel or with out a knowlegeable person going with them to check out the horse. I wish my last student had asked me to check out the recent puchase she had made. I saw red flag issues right off (after the fact) that the student just was not expereinced or knowlegable to see her self. Not the horse sellers fault. 

Another thing.........get it in writing. If its not documented then it does not exsist. In t his day and age hear say is irrelevant and "trust" cannot be easily tossed about. There are horse traders and there are horse sales consigners/brokers (this includes private independant sales) . Both are to be warry about but traders/dealers I pay closer attention to. Thier livelyhood depends on buying cheap and making a profit as quick as they can. Many (note that I am not saying ALL) buy from auctions. Many dont know the horse's history and many make up one. They also know when a "sucker commeths a'callin". Many traders/dealers deal with horses but might still be unknowleged themselves in the particulars (ie aging the horse via teeth, proper nutrition etc.) So it can be a crap shoot. Many dont care and just want a turn around, a quick sale and a quick buck. The less investment they put into the animal the more money saved and more profit. These types will tell you the horse craps gold and dances like a ballerina with a temperment of a puppy and may even go as far as drugging the animal to "prove" it. 

I went to look at a racking horse at a known trader's farm (well known trader/dealer that I never heard any particularly bad about them). So I took a gander. The horses at the farm were well fed and though some of the hooves were questioinable none were obviously lame. The environment was rough looking but not heaped up with trash, junk and cruddy stalls. Ok, so I continued. I like big horses, I saw this one particular horse that was big (big boned and tall) decently conformed and racked. I played with the horse a little and it seemed sane with a sound temperment. No red flags there. But it had a HUGE scar on its left hind cannon bone (old scar due to untreated proud flesh from a wound). I asked about it and the trader didnt know the origin of the wound. Ok no big deal. The wound did not seem to hinder the animal in any way but was mostly cosmetic. I wasnt looking for a show prospect but I was looking for an animal that I could show localy if I wanted to. (I would have a Vet check anyways.) The traders/seller's son got on the horse and rode it and the horse racked nicely not missing a beat. Another plus for me. I aksed more and more questions and got alot of I dont knows and some were answered. I was looking for a young animal at the time. I was also told the horse was registered racking horse but no papers exsisted. I was also told the horse was 5 years old. I went and checked out the mouth. 5 years plus 10. This horse was 15 years of age and was lip tattooed. 
The horse was a Standardbred (definatly not the classic Standardbred conformational characteristics), raced but probably bombed on the track. The wound was more than likely an old accident from racing days. I say the horse had a tendacy to rack and failed as a pacer and was sold down the line. I wish I was able to decipher the entire tattoo to get details but some of it was to muddy and I did not have a black light to luminate it better. The trader didnt even know the horse was tattooed and did not know how to read teeth. He went by what he was probably told. I dont beleive the seller was trying to be deceiving purposely but simply just didnt know himself. The age turned me off as well as some of the i dont knows and yes the scar blemish added to it, though I wanted to ride the horse for my own amusement I chose not to waste the sellers time. Do I beleive the seller was being deceiving????? No I didnt get that feeling at all. The answers I got where either answered or I got an I dont know. I would rather ppl tell me I dont know than make up a story. 

There was another well known trader who was as shady as they come. EVERYTHING he had was "child proof". This person had been in trouble with the law over shady deals, and had been sued a couple of times. THis boarder (inexperienced but thought she knew it all) at the barn where I kept my mare had a friend (not horse savy in any manner) thought it could be great to buy a horse for her self and 3 yr old daughter (who showed no intrest in any of the horses there at the barn ever). Well long story short a horse was bought from said shady trader through inexperienced friend who had not a clue. The horse was boarded at the facility where I kept mine. The horse was "damaged" mentally. Very aggressive to other animals, unpredicatable, explosive behavior to handlers and well.. troubled greatly (He would stomp his feet and act like he was going to charge at you when asked to pick up his feet.). After some time the owner asked me if I would work with the animal and I accepted the challenege (I had rehabbed trouble animals before with great success) and a contract was made. The friends daughter (a bull headed, flakey teenager with boundry issues) would literraly run this animal half to death and then put it up wet (sweaty). This horse trusted no one, rather understandable. THe deal was that this teen was not to be riding or handling the horse while I worked with him and the owner had to participate in its training (lessons and handling lessons, all of this in contract.) The owner was told the horse was 5yrs old.....not... he was about 13. No big deal. So I worked with him......very unpredicatable. I did alot of trust build exercises, (he about kicked my head off when I pressed him a little bit at times). Definatly not to be trusted with kids AT ALL. THis is a horse I would have deemed unsafe and to be handled by a pro.) I eventually made the horse moldable. Meaning the horse was on his way to being rehabbed. (I put 60 days into him). Definatly not fixed (would take a long time to do that). I kept a progression log and detailed all of his responses and how well he did or not each time I worked with him. He was improving....I did not let him get away with anything at any time. Now here is the kicker. I set up lessons for the owner. The owner never showed up for any of them.....not even one (numerous excuses) but occasioinaly would show up duirng the times I worked with the horse. She seemed pleased with the results and stated that numerous times when she worked with the horse on the ground on her own time his manners were much better. I later found out that the owner's friend's teen was sneeking and riding him with out my knowlege (barn owner told me that one). Explains some regression questioins I had. The last day of training the owner came out while I was working the horse and I had her ride him and work with the horse. She was estatic on how well he did. I told her how much better it would have been if she had showed up for the lessons and all she could say was "I know" and that was all. She even sent me a thank you card with a nice little letter written in it telling me how greatful she was that I worked with him (I didnt even charge her that much). I gave her a copy of all of my journal notes on the horse as well as an ending statement stating the animal was not fixed but progressing well and with proper continual training should be servicebly usable and not be handled by an inexperienced person/s and etc.. Well afterwards the stupid teen was free to ride this poor animal again and was allowed to get away with murder because no one showed up for thier lessons to learn how to deal with his issues and well he regressed and became is lovely old self again. I was blamed for this. This woman threatened to sue me. I had a contract, witnesses, my training log (she tried to say I never gave her one but she signed both her copy and my original stating such) and since she never showed for lessons and what have you she had no leg to stand on. It was her fault, her "know it all friend's" fault, not mine. That was the last "troubled" horse I worked with for any one.

Bad horse traders/dealers, inexperienced ppl, and stupid ppl mixed up spells trouble, trouble, trouble.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Here, in Australia, you're not going to get anywhere in court. Horses don't come with a guarantee, they're a live animal, it's buyer beware. Maybe, maybe you would have a case if you'd got on her a week after you got her and she went insane and you wanted to return her but not months on. I've known people buy horses that were drugged and such and still they cannot win a court case because there are no laws on what a seller has to do. A lot of the "misrepresentation" stuff is for businesses selling things, not private sellers. If you want a guarantee buy from a dealer/training business. 

In the Australian legal system being friends with a police officer will do you no good in a case like this. Chances are you'll end up spending money on solicitors. 

Besides, lots of rodeo horses are okay out of the ring. They're trained to behave that way, chuck on a normal saddle and some of them are fine to ride around. It's not something that would have to be disclosed. 

I know you make it sound like your only option is to put her to sleep or turn her out, but if she's a nice enough type you'll probably be able to give her away with all her issues. Lots of people like a challenge, be clear in the ad, something like - "Ex rodeo bucking horse, okay to ride at walk and trot but bucks in the canter, and has a history of dangerous rearing, may suit retraining or companion". I know one trainer tried with her, but different methods can work with different horses.

Also, a warning you'll probably ignore. You can't throw mud without getting dirty, if you set out to ruin this woman's reputation you'll end up damaging your own in the process. As you can see on this thread, just your comments on the seller have already been received poorly.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Saskia said:


> Also, a warning you'll probably ignore. You can't throw mud without getting dirty, if you set out to ruin this woman's reputation you'll end up damaging your own in the process. As you can see on this thread, just your comments on the seller have already been received poorly.


ABSOLUTELY! That is completely and utterly correct. People will know that you set out to ruin someone reputation, and you will get no pity. And it won't look good at all in court. By the end of all this palava, your reputation will be worse off than the women who sold you the horse AS A BROODMARE.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that the OP is not following this thread any more.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I am closing this thread for review
It amazes me how many people have assumed things and based their replies on facts that they don't even know exist, not bothered to correctly read the OP's first post before replying and seem to have forgotten the HF policy of 'The spirit of friendship'


----------

